# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Η διαφορά του Μηχανικού Δικτύων από τον "μηχανικό δικτύων" !!!

## SV1JRT

.

Before-After1-small.jpg

Ετσι το βρήκα το Rack στο Computer Room όταν ξεκίνησα να εργάζομαι στον οργανισμό.
Μετά από επανα-σχεδιασμό, κατέληξε στην δεξιά μορφή.

.

----------

γάτος (19-02-15), 

crc1978 (09-03-15), 

Lord Vek (09-05-16), 

moutoulos (19-02-15)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Νοικοκύρεμα. Η πλάκα είναι να έρθει για λίγο ο παλιός και να πει τι είν΄ αυτά πωωωω με κατέστρεψες

----------


## xlife

Μπράβο. Έχω πάει για μετρήσεις σε αρκετά rack εταιρειών και η πρώτη εικόνα είναι ποιο γνώριμη. Σπάνια βλέπω τη δεύτερη

----------


## SV1JRT

> Νοικοκύρεμα. Η πλάκα είναι να έρθει για λίγο ο παλιός και να πει τι είν΄ αυτά πωωωω με κατέστρεψες




Χαχαχαχαχα..... Το πρώτο "στήσιμο" το είχε κάνει κάνει εταιρεία που "ειδικεύεται" στα δίκτυα και την "δομημένη καλωδίωση" !!!!
Τα εισαγωγικά τα έβαλα για ευνόητους λόγους. Όταν ο οργανισμός ζήτησε από την εν-λόγο εταιρεία να βάλει τάξη στην "μακαρονάδα", ζήτησαν 1500 ευρώ για να αλλάξουν καλωδίωση !!!!. Αυτό ήταν πριν να προσληφθώ εγώ. Μετά έβαλα τάξη.
 Τώρα κάνω μελέτη για εγκατάσταση WiFi σε όλο το κτήριο ( 5000 Τμ χ 2 όροφοι).

.

----------


## SV1JRT

.
Και μία κοντινή φώτο από τα Switch και patch pannel....
.

detail_rack.jpg

----------


## johnpats

Αυτό θα πει τακτοποίηση.πολύ καλή δουλειά


Sent from my iPhone 6

using Tapatalk

----------


## gsouf

Σωτήρη θα έπρεπε να ντέπεσαι ο προηγούμενος άνθρωπος είχε κάνει τόση δουλεία μιλάμε για πολύ πλέξιμο ( μάλλον για κομωτής το πήγαινε η βελονά πλέξιμο) και πήγες εσύ εκέι με τα χρωματιστά σου τα καλώδια και αντε  τα μάζεψες και τι κατάλαβες δλδ ε?  :Confused1:  :Tongue2: 

Πραγματικά μπράβο σωστή και επαγγελματική δουλειά !!!

----------


## Fixxxer

Πολυ καλη δουλεια Σωτηρη...
Να ρωτησω κατι τα χρωματα του ethernet ειναι τυχαια η συμβολιζουν καποια ταχυτητα ας πουμε?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Κέντησε ο Σωτήρης!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πολυ καλη δουλεια Σωτηρη...
> Να ρωτησω κατι τα χρωματα του ethernet ειναι τυχαια η συμβολιζουν καποια ταχυτητα ας πουμε?



Οχι, τα χρώματα τα έβαλα απλά και μόνο για χρωματική ποικιλία. Ετσι κι αλλιώς όλες οι πόρτες στο patch pannel είναι για VOIP τηλεφωνία και user PCs.
Οι συνδέσεις των Servers είναι στα δεξιά του κάθε switch με το γκρι χρώμα.
Από μηχανήματα είναι τρία Switch Cisco 48 + 4 POE Ports και πέντε 24 port Patch pannel.

.

----------


## nestoras

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Σωτήρη!

Ήθελα να μου πεις τη γνώμη σου για τη χρήση των κοντών patch-cord. Κυκλοφορούν κάτι φήμες ότι κάτω από μισό ή ένα μέτρο είναι "εκτός προδιαγραφών". Δεν έχω ξεκάθαρη εικόνα του θέματος. Πάντως με αυτά τα μικρά γλιτώνεις το πέρα δώθε μέσα στις σχάρες τακτοποίησης.  :Very Happy:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πολύ καλή δουλειά Σωτήρη!
> 
> Ήθελα να μου πεις τη γνώμη σου για τη χρήση των κοντών patch-cord. Κυκλοφορούν κάτι φήμες ότι κάτω από μισό ή ένα μέτρο είναι "εκτός προδιαγραφών". Δεν έχω ξεκάθαρη εικόνα του θέματος. Πάντως με αυτά τα μικρά γλιτώνεις το πέρα δώθε μέσα στις σχάρες τακτοποίησης.



Παναγιώτη τον έχω ακούσει και εγώ αυτόν τον μύθο, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει βάση.
Κατ' αρχήν εφόσον ένα patch cord έχει περάσει από πιστοποίηση Cat6, σημαίνει ότι δοκιμάστηκε και λειτουργεί σωστά στις προδιαγραφές του πρωτόσκολου.  Τι σημασία έχει αν είναι 5 μέτρα ή 25 εκατοστά ? Εφόσον πιστοποιήθηκε για Cat6 (ή Cat5e αντίστοιχα) τέλος !!! 
 Η κακή πληροφόρηση και η ημιμάθεια γεννάνε κάθε λογής μύθους.....

Edit: Το δίκτυο του οργανισμού τρέχει στο Gigabit. Δεν παρουσιάστηκε κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα από τα καλώδια.

.

----------


## nestoras

> Παναγιώτη τον έχω ακούσει και εγώ αυτόν τον μύθο, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει βάση.
> Κατ' αρχήν εφόσον ένα patch cord έχει περάσει από πιστοποίηση Cat6, σημαίνει ότι δοκιμάστηκε και λειτουργεί σωστά στις προδιαγραφές του πρωτόκολου.  Τι σημασία έχει αν είναι 5 μέτρα ή 25 εκατοστά ? Εφόσον πιστοποιήθηκε για Cat6 (ή Cat5e αντίστοιχα) τέλος !!! 
>  Η κακή πληροφόρηση και η ημιμάθεια γεννάνε κάθε λογής μύθους.....
> 
> Edit: Το δίκτυο του οργανισμού τρέχει στο Gigabit. Δεν παρουσιάστηκε κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα από τα καλώδια.
> 
> .



Κι εγώ πάνω-κάτω αυτής της άποψης είμαι αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς ξεκίνησε αυτή η "παραπληροφόρηση" και είπα να σε ρωτήσω κι εσένα!  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Όπως σου έγραψα και στο "πρόσωποβιβλίο"  :Biggrin: :
Άμα είσαι μερακλής ...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Όπως σου έγραψα και στο "πρόσωποβιβλίο" :
> Άμα είσαι μερακλής ...



Ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη.

 :Thumbup:

----------


## leosedf

Ωραίος.

Έχω δει ΠΟΛΥ χειρότερα σε διάφορες εγκαταστάσεις ακόμη και του δημοσίου (εκεί γίνεται της πτάνας) Αν βρω και δεν έχω σβήσει τη φωτογραφία θα σε φοβερίξω λίγο.

----------


## agis68

Σωτήρη μηπως είναι μια μη κερδοσκοπική με δυο ορόφους σε κάθετο στο τέλος της Μεσογείων αρχή Μιχαλακοπουλου????ειχα πάει σε μια και είδα τα χάλια της 1ης εικόνας.....και μου είπε πως του έφαγε και χρήματα ο εν λόγω "μάστορας"   και επειδή τότε δεν είχε χρήματα εφυγα......(μιλάμε 2 χρόνια τώρα)

----------


## kioan

> Ήθελα να μου πεις τη γνώμη σου για τη χρήση των κοντών patch-cord. Κυκλοφορούν κάτι φήμες ότι κάτω από μισό ή ένα μέτρο είναι "εκτός προδιαγραφών".



Αν συνδεθεί ένα patch cord <50cm στο patch panel, δηλαδή στην άκρη ενός πολύ μεγαλύτερου καλωδίου που καταλήγει από την πρίζα του χρήστη στο computer room, δε μου φαίνεται λογικό να κάνει την παραμικρή διαφορά.

Εκεί που ίσως να μπορούσε να παίξει κάποιο ρόλο λόγω χρονισμού κλπ, ίσως να είναι αν συνδέσεις 2 ενεργές συσκευές με ένα πολύ μικρό καλώδιο (αλλά δεν μπορώ να το απαντήσω με βεβαιότητα διότι δεν το έχω ψάξει)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη μηπως είναι μια μη κερδοσκοπική με δυο ορόφους σε κάθετο στο τέλος της Μεσογείων αρχή Μιχαλακοπουλου????ειχα πάει σε μια και είδα τα χάλια της 1ης εικόνας.....και μου είπε πως του έφαγε και χρήματα ο εν λόγω "μάστορας"   και επειδή τότε δεν είχε χρήματα εφυγα......(μιλάμε 2 χρόνια τώρα)



Οχι Αγι, Μιλάμε για τον οργανισμό που εργάζομαι τώρα, στον Αλιμο. - Βουλιαγμένης.
Δες το link στην υπογραφή μου.

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Εκεί που ίσως να μπορούσε να παίξει κάποιο ρόλο λόγω χρονισμού κλπ, ίσως να είναι αν συνδέσεις 2 ενεργές συσκευές με ένα πολύ μικρό καλώδιο (αλλά δεν μπορώ να το απαντήσω με βεβαιότητα διότι δεν το έχω ψάξει)




Μπααα.... ούτε στον ενεργό εξοπλισμό υπάρχει θέμα. Τα UTPάκια (!!) στην φώτο είναι 25 εκατοστά, και τα έχω βάλει ΚΑΙ για link μεταξύ των τριών switch..

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ωραίος.
> 
> Έχω δει ΠΟΛΥ χειρότερα σε διάφορες εγκαταστάσεις ακόμη και του δημοσίου (εκεί γίνεται της πτάνας) Αν βρω και δεν έχω σβήσει τη φωτογραφία θα σε φοβερίξω λίγο.



Απο παλιότερες δουλειές......

Carefour στα Δυτικά προάστια !!!

P3270005_resize.jpg P3270017_resize.jpg

----------


## SV1JRT

Και Γενική Τράπεζα (Κάπου στο κέντρο Αθήνα):

P3300020_resize.jpg P3300028_resize.jpg

Εχω πετύχει και ΠΟΛΥ χειρότερα.....
Αν βρώ τις φώτο, θα τις ανεβάσω να γελάσουμε !!!

.

----------


## p.gabr

Σωτήρη πρέπει να πας μια βόλτα και εκεί..Έχει μπόλικο πράμα 

19df7bjgr5iirjpg.jpg

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ωραίος.
> 
> Έχω δει ΠΟΛΥ χειρότερα σε διάφορες εγκαταστάσεις ακόμη και του δημοσίου (εκεί γίνεται της πτάνας) Αν βρω και δεν έχω σβήσει τη φωτογραφία θα σε φοβερίξω λίγο.



.....ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  !!!!   ΓΑΤΑΚΙ.....
.
Πές μου αν έχεις δει ποτέ σου σε εγκατάσταση ΜΙΚΡΟΚΥΜΑΤΙΚΟ LINK που το beam του να περνάει μεταξύ της οροφής του κτηρίου και της ΣΙΔΕΡΕΝΙΑΣ Γέφυρας, επειδή έτσι βόλευε τον εργοΒλάβο ?? ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ, το εγκατέστησα ΚΑΙ το συντόνισα με τους αναμεταδότες της Wind που βρίσκονταν στην πλαγιά του βουνού που φαίνεται απέναντι. 8 Ε1 (2048 Kbps το κάθε κανάλι) κανάλια περνάνε από αυτό το μικροκυματικό !!!

WIND Antenna_resize.jpg

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη πρέπει να πας μια βόλτα και εκεί..Έχει μπόλικο πράμα 
> 
> 19df7bjgr5iirjpg.jpg




Αυτά είναι καλώδια ρεύματος Παναγιώτη !!
Θα στείλουμε τον ψηλό, τον Λέπουρα να πάει να τους βάλει τάξη....
αχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## p.gabr

Ο όχι είναι εναέρια δίκτυα στην Ινδονησία 

Αν στείλεις τον ψηλό θα χρειαστεί ένα φορτηγό κλεμες

----------


## lepouras

μου χαχα στείλτε με εσείς και να δεις κάτι κοφτάκια που έχω δεν θα μείνει τίποτα. μετά Σωτήρη να δεις δουλειά που θα έχεις να τα ξαναρχίσεις από τη αρχή. πάντως μπράβο ρε. έχω πετύχει και εγώ αρκετά τέτοια και τσακωνόμουν συνέχεια με τους ΙΤδες. λες και ήταν δικιά μου δουλειά και υποχρέωση.  στο τέλος μου ζήταγαν οι ιδιοκτήτες να τα συμμαζέψω εγώ. και δεν είμαι και γνώστης σαν εσένα. κακό κουσούρι η φάρα σας :Lol:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Σωτήρη πρέπει να πας μια βόλτα και εκεί..Έχει μπόλικο πράμα 
> 
> 19df7bjgr5iirjpg.jpg



αυτή ειναι δηλαδή  η "τοπολογία αστέρα" :p  ισως καποτε φθασει και το wifi στη χωρα αυτή, μέχρι τότε θα υπάρχουν αυτά τα σκίαστρα

----------


## p.gabr

Περα από την πλάκα και τα μπράβο, ήταν *πολύ καλή* η κίνηση του ΣΩΤΗΡΗ τα δείξει τις εργασίες του

Μακάρι να είχαμε από όλους εδώ , κάτι ανάλογο.

  Άλλη μια φωτογραφία ενδεικτικό του CHAOS 

kalak2.jpg

----------


## lynx

> Χαχαχαχαχα..... Το πρώτο "στήσιμο" το είχε κάνει κάνει εταιρεία που "ειδικεύεται" στα δίκτυα και την "δομημένη καλωδίωση" !!!!
> Τα εισαγωγικά τα έβαλα για ευνόητους λόγους. Όταν ο οργανισμός ζήτησε από την εν-λόγο εταιρεία να βάλει τάξη στην "μακαρονάδα", ζήτησαν 1500 ευρώ για να αλλάξουν καλωδίωση !!!!. Αυτό ήταν πριν να προσληφθώ εγώ. Μετά έβαλα τάξη.
>  Τώρα κάνω μελέτη για εγκατάσταση WiFi σε όλο το κτήριο ( 5000 Τμ χ 2 όροφοι).




Για πές και την εταιρία μηπως ήταν δικοί μου, (όπου θές εδώ ή με pm) γιατι δεν πάει ουτε 6μηνο
που είχαν στείλει άτομα να φτιάξουν καλώδια, και γενικά παρέχουν υποστηρίξη σε αρκετές επιχειρήσεις και εταιρίες.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Περα από την πλάκα και τα μπράβο, ήταν *πολύ καλή* η κίνηση του ΣΩΤΗΡΗ τα δείξει τις εργασίες του
> 
> Μακάρι να είχαμε από όλους εδώ , κάτι ανάλογο.
> 
> *Άλλη μια φωτογραφία ενδεικτικό του CHAOS*



Παναγιώτη, έχω φίλο τον συνάδελφο ραδιοερασιτέχνη SV1HAO  (HAOs) xaxaxaxaxa
Αυτόν να στείλουμε να φτιάξει το χάος...
Αν μας διαβάζεις Περικλή, την καλησπέρα μου....

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Για πές και την εταιρία μηπως ήταν δικοί μου, (όπου θές εδώ ή με pm) γιατι δεν πάει ουτε 6μηνο
> που είχαν στείλει άτομα να φτιάξουν καλώδια, και γενικά παρέχουν υποστηρίξη σε αρκετές επιχειρήσεις και εταιρίες.



Την εταιρεία που έκανε το αρχικό στήσιμο του Rack δεν την θυμάμαι.
Για την εταιρεία που δουλεύω και είναι το rack, ρίξε μια ματιά στην υπογραφή μου, στο linkedIn....
Για να μην την λέω εντελώς δημόσια...

.

----------


## tsatasos

Πολύ καλή δουλειά!

Να σε ρωτήσω, γενικά τί προτιμάς και γιατί:

patchpanel
switch
patchpanel
switch
κ.ο.κ

ή

patchpanel
patchpanel
patchpanel
switch
switch
switch

----------


## kioan

Νομίζω την χειρότερη -και με διαφορά- μακαρονάδα την είχα δει σε εταιρεία security... Πραγματικά περπάτησα πάνω σε ένα παχύ στρώμα από καλώδια δικτύου αναμεμειγμένα με τροφοδοσίας για να φθάσω πίσω από το rack.

Ό,τι και να πω είναι λίγο... πρέπει να βρω τις φωτογραφίες που είχα βγάλει για να καταλάβετε για τι πράγμα μιλάμε.

----------


## bchris

> .
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55277
> 
> Ετσι το βρήκα το Rack στο Computer Room όταν ξεκίνησα να εργάζομαι στον οργανισμό.
> Μετά από επανα-σχεδιασμό, κατέληξε στην δεξιά μορφή.
> 
> .




Μπραβο, μπραβο!
Τι καταλαβες τωρα δηλαδη?

Θα ερθω απο 'κει ενα βραδυ με τον Λεπουρα και θα το ξανακανουμε οπως ηταν.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μπραβο, μπραβο!
> Τι καταλαβες τωρα δηλαδη?
> 
> Θα ερθω απο 'κει ενα βραδυ με τον Λεπουρα και θα το ξανακανουμε οπως ηταν.




ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ.... Ελάτε, ελάτε. Κερνάω μακαρονάδα !!!!

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πολύ καλή δουλειά!
> 
> Να σε ρωτήσω, γενικά τί προτιμάς και γιατί:
> 
> patchpanel
> switch
> patchpanel
> switch
> κ.ο.κ
> ...



Τάσο, θα έλεγα ότι είναι κατά περίπτωση με σαφή προτίμηση στην τοποθέτηση εναλλάξ patch panel και switch.
Αυτός ο τύπος τοποθέτησης -ο εναλλάξ- είναι ο "έξυπνος" τρόπος. Κατ' αρχήν έχεις άμεση αντιστοίχιση κάθε πόρτας του patch panel με πόρτα του switch. Ετσι χρησημοποιείς ΠΟΛΥ μικρά patch cord που σημαίνει:
1) πολύ γρήγορη καλωδίωση του Rack γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις στροφές και γωνίες στο κάθε καλώδιο.
2) Βρίσκεις ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ποια πόρτα συνδέεται στο patch panel και που...
3) Μικρότερο ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΝ. Ενα patch cord των 25 εκατοστών κοστίζει 60 λεπτά, ενώ ένα patch cord στο 1,5 μέτρο κοστίζει 1.5 Ευρώ. πολλαπλασίασε το με 300 καλώδια σε ένα rack και έχεις αμέσως 300 περίπου ευρώ μικρότερο κόστος, που μπορείς να το περάσεις σαν έκπτωση στον πελάτη και να πάρεις τη δουλειά.....
4) Επειδή τα καλώδια δεν θα κάνουν στροφές μέσα στο rack, ΔΕΝ χρειάζεσαι Cable Management εξαρτήματα, που σημαίνει ΦΤΗΝΟΤΕΡΗ τοποθέτηση.
5) και τέλος, είναι πιο όμορφο βρε αδερφέ να βλέπεις τα μικρά τακτοποιημένα καλωδιάκια, παρά να έχεις μια μακαρονάδα μπροστά σου.

.

----------


## lepouras

βέβαια στην περίπτωσή σου είχες και τα τηλέφωνα VOIP οπότε η θέση εναλλάξ είναι λογική και πρακτική.
σωστά(υποθέτω) αναφέρεις το <<κατά περίσταση>> διότι όταν έχουμε τηλεφωνικά κέντρα τότε είναι λίγο ποιο μπέρδεμα να τα συνδυάσεις. όχι τόσο βέβαια αρκεί να γνωρίζεις τον τελικό αριθμό και τα υπολογίζεις.
όσες φορές έχω αναλάβει τον τερματισμό και στήσιμο του ρακ εμπόδια έβρισκα από τους κομπιουτεράδες και τηλέφωνοκεντράδες που δεν δίναν (για τους γνωστούς λόγους) τελικό αριθμό αλλά λέγαν <<έλα μωρέ ας ξεκινήσουμε με αυτά και αργότερα βλέπουμε. :Cursing: 
μόνο όπου είχα την εμπιστοσύνη των ιδιοκτητών υπολόγιζα εγώ το τελικό αποτέλεσμα και άφηνα τα κατάλληλα κενά για να μπουν έστω μετά άλλα αν πηγαίνανε και έλειπα τα έβρισκα έτσι μακαρονάδα.
κάποιοι μάγκες μάλιστα ενώ άφηνα και διάφορα μήκη πατσκορντ μπορεί να βάζαν στα 10 εκατοστά 2μετρο και στους 80 πόντους (ευθεία  απόσταση) του μέτρου :Sad: 
και καμιά φορά μου παίρναν τα έτυμα και αφήναν κάτι χρέπια φτιαχτά χιλιοτσαλακομένα στην θέση τους. :Angry: 
κάπου μπορεί να έχω καμιά φωτογραφία αλλά στο πσ του σπιτιού(είμαι Κεφαλλονιά τώρα)οπότε όταν γυρίσω αν τις βρω.

----------


## SV1JRT

Γιαννάκη καλοπερνάς βλέπω ρε φίλε....
 Πήρες και τη γυναίκα μαζί, ή την παραμυθιασες ότι πας και καλά για δουλειά ??  αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Για "τηλεφωνοκεντράδες" δεν ξέρω να σου πω, γιατί δεν ασχολούμαι με το σπόρ αυτό.....
Αλλά για δίκτυα, ΜΟΝΟ σε μία περίπτωση μου έτυχε να ήταν απαραίτητη η τοποθέτηση όλων των switch μαζί.
Σε μία τεράστια εγκατάσταση που είχε 48 Rack και κάθε rack είχε μέσα 8 χ 48 port POE stacable switch και 4 χ 48 port patch panel.
Ολα τα patch panel ήταν μαζί στην κορυφή του rack και ακολουθούσαν τα switch σε δύο stack των 4 switch ανά stack.
Οι πόρτες από τα patch panel ήταν συνδεδεμένες μία προς μία με τις πόρτες στα switch του πρώτου stack.
Τα switch του δεύτερου stack είχαν τις πόρτες στον αέρα. (μόνο τα backbone fiber cables ήταν συνδεδεμένα).
Το Desaster Recovery Scenario προέβλεπε ότι σε περίπτωση που υπήρχε hardware failure στο switch stack, ο υπεύθυνος βάρδιας του εργοστασίου, έπρεπε να βγάλει τα patch cords από το πρώτο stack και να τα πατσάρει στο δεύτερο stack, ώστε η μονάδα παραγωγής που εξαρτώταν από το rack, να έχει το μικρότερο downtime !!!
 Εκεί είχα βάλει πατσοκαλώδια του 1 μέτρου για να φτάνουν μέχρι το δεύτερο stack και ήταν χύμα, γιατι έπρεπε να έχει γρήγορη πρόσβαση ο υπεύθυνος βάρδιας, ώστε να τα κουμπώνει γρήγορα....

.

----------


## michaelcom

Καλα Σωτηρη απιστευτος! Μπραβο σου. 
Δυστηχως λιγοι ειναι οι ανθρωποι που καθονται να το κανουν αυτο, οι περισσοτεροι ειναι του στυλ εεε σιγα τι με νοιαζει θα ψαρεψω το καλωδιο και ολα κομπλε.....

Που να δειτε και ηλεκτρολογικους πινακες!! εχω κατι φωτο αμα τις βρω και δεν βαρεθω θα τις ανεβασω να δειτε! και μιλαμε κατασκευες απο μεγαλες εταιριες απο μεγαλα εργα!

----------


## kioan

Καλημέρα Σωτήρη!  :Lol: 

cables.jpg

Σε αυτά τα rack υπήρχε πλήρης διαχωρισμός switch και patch panel. Το ένα είχε μόνο τερματισμούς καλωδίων και το διπλανό μέρος του ενεργού εξοπλισμού, με μοναδικό cable manager το δάπεδο μεταξύ τους. Υπήρχαν κι άλλα rack που δε φαίνονται.


(Δεν είναι αυτό που έλεγα παραπάνω. Αυτό είναι μια μέση κατάσταση που έχω συναντήσει. )

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλημέρα Σωτήρη! 
> 
> Σε αυτά τα rack υπήρχε πλήρης διαχωρισμός switch και patch panel. Το ένα είχε μόνο τερματισμούς καλωδίων και το διπλανό μέρος του ενεργού εξοπλισμού, με μοναδικό cable manager το δάπεδο μεταξύ τους. Υπήρχαν κι άλλα rack που δε φαίνονται.
> 
> 
> (Δεν είναι αυτό που έλεγα παραπάνω. Αυτό είναι μια μέση κατάσταση που έχω συναντήσει. )




ΩΡΑΙΟΟΟΟ....    :Lol: 
Και για να βρεις που έχεις πατσάρει μια πόρτα, φωνάζεις χαρτορίχτρα..... αχαχαχαχαχαχα

.

----------


## Prezonautis

Μα γιατί το κάνουν αυτό? Σε κάποια βλάβη τι θα κάνουν? Και τέτοιες εικόνες υπάρχουν παντού... Παρόμοια εικόνα συνάντησα σε Σχολείο που υπάρχει τμήμα τεχνικών υπολογιστών και δικτύων... Και σε ερώτησή μου στο γιατί τα έχετε έτσι μου είπαν, δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε χέρι μόνο το Α.Π.Θ έχει αρμοδιότητα.....

Ισχύει ότι στα σχολικά δίκτυα όλα συνδέονται στο A.Π.Θ? δηλαδή κάνουν κλήση στο Α.Π.Θ με pppoe?

----------


## bchris

Τι λετε ρε σεις?

Ετσι ειναι τα αντρικια computer rooms.
Και πεσεις σε χωρατατζη admin, πεταει και μερικες ποντικοπαγιδες μεσα στο καλωδιομανι.

 :hahahha:

----------


## lynx

ειναι το περιφανο ειδος μου, ετσι λειτουργουμε...

αν και μαλλον θα πρεπει να εξαιρεσω τον εαυτο μου, γιατι ως
τωρα δεν μου εχει δωθει η ευκαρια να φτιαξω...αλλα μονο
να συμμαζεψω.

----------


## kioan

> Και πεσεις σε χωρατατζη admin, πεταει και μερικες ποντικοπαγιδες μεσα στο καλωδιομανι.



Το έχω συναντήσει κι αυτό... Μπορεί να μην είναι ποντικοπαγίδα, αλλά είναι παγίδα σε physical layer.
cable_trap.jpg
Στριμωγμένη πίσω από το τεράστιο καλωδιομάνι ήταν μια σύνδεση τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου, μόνο με συνεστραμένα καλωδιάκια, εντελώς στον αέρα και χωρίς καμία μόνωση.  :Blink: 
Αν κουνιόταν και βραχυκύκλωνε, άντε να βρεις τη βλάβη...


Βέβαια τότε το κορόιδευα γιατί ήμουν νέος και ανόητος. Δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει πως είχα την τύχη να συναντήσω για πρώτη φορά την πρωτοποριακή εφαρμογή επαφής tamper για πλεξούδα καλωδίων!  :W00t:

----------


## finos

τι μακαροναδα ειναι αυτη...

----------


## Hary Dee

Σωτήρη σε ζηλεύω γιατί και εγώ κάποτε ήθελαν να τα κάνω αυτά, αλλά καθότι δεν ήμουν ο μόνος που είχε πρόσβαση στους κατανεμητές της εταιρείας απλά κάθε φορά χανόμουν μέσα στις μακαρονάδες για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.



> Έχω δει ΠΟΛΥ χειρότερα σε διάφορες εγκαταστάσεις ακόμη και του δημοσίου (εκεί γίνεται της πτάνας) Αν βρω και δεν έχω σβήσει τη φωτογραφία θα σε φοβερίξω λίγο.



Θα σας δείξω και εγώ λοιπόν τι αντιμετώπιζα κάθε μέρα κάπου στο δημόσιο...

Πάντως, για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, εκεί έπρεπε να συνδέονται τα επάνω links με τα τέρμα κάτω (που πήγαιναν σε πριζάκια στους ορόφους) οπότε, εκ των πραγμάτων υπήρχε χαμός.

(01).jpg (2).jpg (3).jpg (4).jpg (05).jpg (6).jpg

----------


## Hary Dee

(7).jpg (8).jpg (9).jpg (10).jpg (11).jpg (12).jpg

----------


## Hary Dee

(13).jpg (14).jpg (15).jpg (16).jpg

ΥΓ: Ξέρω ότι έχετε πετύχει χειρότερα, αλλά είπα να μοιραστώ και εγώ την εμπειρία που είχα φάει πρίν χρόνια...

----------


## xlife

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55640 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55641 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55642 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55643
> 
> ΥΓ: Ξέρω ότι έχετε πετύχει χειρότερα, αλλά είπα να μοιραστώ και εγώ την εμπειρία που είχα φάει πρίν χρόνια...



3 λεπτά να εντοπίσεις το πρόβλημα - 1 ώρα να εντοπίσεις το καλώδιο  και ένα 4ωρο να το ξεμπλέξεις. Με δύο τέτοιους πελάτες τη μέρα βγήκε το οχτάωρο και πάς για υπερωρία...

----------


## jimk

Η διαφορα του νοικοκυρη από του τσαπατσουλη θες να πεις.Γιατι και οι 2 ιδιοι είναι.Βεβαια δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει διαφορα στις γνωσεις του ενός απο του αλλου,αλλα αυτό δεν μπορει να φανει μονο από το νοικοκυρεμα.

----------


## sigmacom

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55634 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55635 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55636 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55637 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55638 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55639



Παίρνεις 5-10 βαζάκια από αυτό, και το δίνεις στον υπεύθυνο ευχόμενος "καλή σας όρεξη"...

----------


## bchris

Ενταξει τωρα για να λεμε και του στραβου το δικιο, οταν το δουλευεις το rack, μετα απο καποιο καιρο κατανταει ετσι (σε καποιο βαθμο).

----------


## picdev

Σε όλες τις δουλειές υπάρχει και ο παράγοντας χρόνος και ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα ,
αν δεν θέλει το αφεντικό και δεν σου δώσει χρόνο=λεφτά , ο καλύτερος να είσαι δεν θα το κάνεις όπως πρέπει

----------


## steliosAa

ο προηγουμενος εγκαταστατης , πρεπει να ειδηκευεται στην πολυπλεξια... 

πιθανον μπερδεψε την ηλεκτρονικη πολυπλεξια ομως με την καλωδιακη ( γνωστη ως μακαροναδα )

----------


## picdev

μου έχει τύχει και σε μένα , να είμαι σε εργοστάσιο και   να καθυστερώ έναν πίνακα σε μηχάνημα για να τον "ομορφυνω", αλλά κάθε τόσο άκουγα,
άντε τέλειωνε, άντε να τελειώνουμε , ε ήμουν και κουρασμένος , νευρίασα  , το άφησα πουτάνα και το έκλεισα.

----------


## pstratos

Μια που μηλάτε για καλοδιομακαρονάδες, προτείνατε εναν βολικό εκτυπωτή για ετικέτες καλωδίων που να μην ζητά μια περιουσία σε αναλώσιμα και να τα βρίσκουμε εύκολα....

----------


## lepouras

αν το θέλεις να κολλάς γύρο από το καλώδιο κάποια νούμερα υπάρχουν κάποια ανεκτά φθηνά. αν θέλεις να σου κάνει παραπάνω πράγματα(πχ πατσ πανελ εκτύπωση αριθμών σειράς και ρύθμιση αποστάσεις κλπ κλπ) τότε δεν πάς φθηνά. τα αναλώσιμα είναι σχετικό τη ευνοείς φθηνά. ανάλογα με το πλάτος της ταινίας και το υλικό της (πχ θερμοσηστελλόμενο ). 
πχ στα DYMO και στην σειρά RHINO έχει αρκετά από  φθηνά μέχρι ακριβά με διαφορετικές δυνατότητες το κάθε ένα. το φθηνότερο πάντως από όλα τελικά είναι αυτοκόλλητο χαρτί εκτυπωτής λειζερ (λίγη δουλεία για φτιάξιμο μιας φόρμας σε κάνα exel word κλπ) και τύπωσε, κόψε, κόλλα.

υ,γ
https://www.dymo.com/en-II

----------

